# viper 5901 05 mustang



## dnb_spider (Feb 24, 2011)

What's up everybody im having problems with my alarm I accidentally hit the trunk release yo quickly with my 1 way and now both remotes wont respond im basically locked out of my car. Please if anybody could help me I would appreciate it thanks.


----------

